# overuse of suppositories? Kmottus or Paulo?



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Although GI guy said I could use suppositories, can overuse weaken "pushing" muscles down there? I ask this becausea. I have soft stool I can't push downb. Sometimes the suppository falls right outc. my whole rectal area seems looser than it used to be


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As long as it is just a glycerin suppository there is not anything that would loosen you up down there.Basically it is just a lubricant so it makes it easier for things to slide out.Have you tried doing some pelvic floor exercises? Start when you are peeing by making the stream stop, then once you have the hang of it you can do it whenever several times a day for several repetition.There are muscles there just like any other so they can be toned up with the right exercises.K.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Joan, could you possibly have a prolapse? I have a rectal prolapse from straining, and really weak muscles there as a result. I was told that ony surgery could fix this, as the ligaments have been stretched and cannot be reversed. I've also heard it can come from childbirth.Kmottus, Would these pelvic floor excercises help, and are they similar to kegel excercises?Good to know glycerin suppositories aren't harmful.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks, Kmottus.Caroline, just had a rectal last Sept and colonoscopy 3/31/01. Would a prolapse show up with these?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think it might. Were you having these symptoms then, or are they new/getting worse?It may be worth at least a call in if it is worse than when you were checked last.Yep, basically Kegel exercises.And then there is something we do in T'ai Chi classes put your hands, crossed on the abdomen below the navel (thumbs at the navel). Pull everything in toward there (so push in gently with the hands and pull up from below) then release and push out against the hands and down . This is all done very slow and gently (no forcing).K.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

A prolapse may only show up if the doctor asked you to "push." However, some people do not have the musculature to contain it even at a resting state.But you would probably know by now if you had one. It's pretty awful looking, as it's when the actual rectal lining comes out of you.Apparently there is no danger in having one, it just can get worse if you keep pushing. My doctor has told me to use all of the things I mentioned so as to avoid any straining.Here are some links on it: http://www.fascrs.org/brochures/rectal-prolapse.html http://www.emedicine.com/emerg/topic496.htm


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

You mentioned me, so I feel I need to acknowledge your request. I'm still using the suppositories. They usually fall out of me too. But I will mostly already need to go. They work for me very quickly say usually no longer than 15 mins. I'm taking fiber choice tabs, but they don't give me the complete urge to go, only a very subtle feeling that could be ignored, so I use the suppositories, and they will give me the total urge to go, almost have to break my neck to get to the toilet. Run like the wind. Speaking of wind, I've still got that too, but I'm hoping this extra fiber will straighten me out. I'm dreaming, but it would be nice to get rid of this. Kmottus gives the best advice on these issues. Listen to what she says.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Thanks for all your replies. FYI, am back on 4 citrucel a day; raw spinach every night; and 2 stool softeners. I quit the perdiem with senna.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

The other day; I used a Ducolax suppository(with biscodyl)and experienced some of the worst cramping of my life!I didn't even "go"


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Linesse, I get the same reaction as you to Dulcolax, even with the oral bisacodyl tablets. I start to get some cramping, but nothing else happens. The thing does come out in a bunch of white "chunks" shortly after using it. But the worst part is (even though I use lots of Vaseline), I get a sharp, stinging sensation down there. It feels a lot like the skin is burning. There is no redness or irritation visible where the sting is coming from. I do get this on rare occasions anyway, but a suppository always causes it.These are all reasons I never use bisacodyl in any form. I've only done it twice with the pills and maybe five times with the suppositories, and it's not worth it. I haven't used it in about 3 years and never intend to again!


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

I too have recently tried the ducolax suppostitories since the regular glycerin ones don't help at all. Well I definitely felt the urge to go as my rectum was practically burning. They did help me go a little, but they caused major cramping and I also felt like I had to go more, in fact I knew there was more there to push out, but I couldn't do it. And then after that whole ordeal I just felt really weak, especially in my legs. Let's just say the whole expereience of it was not pleasant.


----------

